# Установка Slack

## Fredd_Wils0n

Правильно ли я понял что в соответствии с https://get.slack.help/hc/en-us/articles/212924728-Slack-for-Linux-beta-#rhel-1 есть дистрибутивы только для Ubuntu Fedora RHEL, а гента в пролёте?

----------

## Pinkbyte

Для начала пожалуйста уточни чем не устраивает пакет из главного дерева portage?

----------

